# Please can someone help me find my old pony!?



## Daisyspromise (6 August 2017)

Please help me find my old pony marni ( Amarni) she's a 12hh/11.3hh bay mare who is 7 years old she used to be my old project and was sold to a dealer this year, no it was not my choice, I really want to find her, if you know her whereabouts please help me!


----------



## Shay (7 August 2017)

Your photo won't show because of changes to photo bucket.  Can you give a rough location?  Even just the county would help.  Is Amarni her passport name?


----------



## Shay (7 August 2017)

I might be repeating what you already know but this is what I have got so far...

Monkton Amarni was sold through Brightwells (Leominster) in August 2016.  She was listed as the property of a Mrs H Thomas.  She was then advertised again in in the Durham area in January 2017 with adverts on Dragon Driving and things like freeads, gumtree, preloved etc.

She was advertised at Brightwells as well bred and placed at county level - but I can't find any results for her.  I might be spelling her name wrong (or the they might.)  But when re-sold she was fairly low value.   Auction results are usually public information but Brightwells don't display the results that old.  If you were not the person who bought her in August 2016 they may be able to tell you who did.  But I can't trace the individual who sold her in January 2017, or who she was sold to.  She was at some point registered with the WPCS - they may be willing to pass a message to her current listed owner.

There are posts on facebook for a similar name dated March 2017 from someone with the username "Standard Pony" - but that user is in New Zealand so I'm assuming your pony didn't make it over there!


----------

